# Was given this Bolens 1256. Could use a manual for the snow caster.



## ericjr16

Hello guys, new to your forum. My friend Bob gave us this tractor a little while ago and the blower today. I am not finding a owners manual for the blower. Any help would be appreciated!
The model# is 18538-01 and here are some pictures.


----------



## jhngardner367

I found this one. You can compare it to yours.

http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/manuals/images/XL-MediumFrameSeries/attachments/18311.pdf


----------



## GTcollector

Here's the parts manual, I have the owners manual instruction, but where is the 64,000 question
http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/manuals/images/tubeframe/attachments/18538.pdf


----------



## jhngardner367

Mine is like that,except the chain drive is on the opposite side.
I believe it's a model 18516.


----------



## GTcollector

The manual you posted is for the medium frame series like the H14XL and H16XL, The 1220, 1225, 1253, 1254, 1256 were tube frames and took a different attachments. In fact if you could mount a medium frame blower to a tube frame the auger would spin the wrong way as the engine mounts 180 degrees opposites in a tube frame versus a medium frame


----------



## jhngardner367

Yeah, I sorta thought some thing like that. My 1050,like I said,is exactly opposite that one,and after looking at the views, I could see the differences.
It could be ....interesting, if it were to be mounted!


----------



## GTcollector

jhngardner367 said:


> Yeah, I sorta thought some thing like that. My 1050,like I said,is exactly opposite that one,and after looking at the views, I could see the differences.
> It could be ....interesting, if it were to be mounted!


It would never blow snow, it might be more like puking snow


----------



## jhngardner367

LOL!!! Some types do that even when they're new !


----------



## GTcollector

jhngardner367 said:


> LOL!!! Some types do that even when they're new !


I have 3 blowers never have used one, if we had enough trees I'd use them on leaves more often


----------



## ericjr16

Thanks guys. Still would like a owners manual, but not a deal breaker. I just like having them for adjustments and grease locations on old machinery!


----------



## GTcollector

ericjr16 said:


> Thanks guys. Still would like a owners manual, but not a deal breaker. I just like having them for adjustments and grease locations on old machinery!


Eric, I'm not sure what kind of owners manuals Bolens even had for that machine, I tried to look it up on ebay and 1 or 2 page owner/operator manuals is all I get. Allis used to put the parts manuals with the owners manuals, every manufacturer is different and back in the 60s and 70s Bolens was a real oddball. Within just a few years they changed deck colors 5 times, lime green, regal red, cordovan brown, dirty white, black, and dark green. Same thing for the tractors and implements. some tractors had white hoods, brown frames and engines, green decks, and yellow implements. Garden tractor Talk form MIGHT have that manual, but after you sign up, you have to make 5 posts in order to download a manual. If they do't have it on their manual section, one of the guys might have. One of there members, Old Buzzard post here once in a while, you might aske (PM) him. I know my tractor forum doesn't have it. I'm just not sure it exists.


----------



## OldBuzzard

As far as I know, the only snowcaster OOM manual available is for the 18514-06 and 18516-05.

The only manual I know of for the 18538-01 is the parts manual.


----------



## ericjr16

Thank you guys! I know OldBuzzard you would know! Your middle name is Bolens!


----------



## ericjr16

GT1000, thank you so much!!!!!! Just what the DR ordered!!


----------



## Gregg

ericjr16 said:


> Hello guys, new to your forum. My friend Bob gave us this tractor a little while ago and the blower today. I am not finding a owners manual for the blower. Any help would be appreciated!
> The model# is 18538-01 and here are some pictures.


That is one NICE Bolens.


----------



## OldBuzzard

I didn't comment on the tractor, but I have to say that's a REALLY nice looking 1256.

As far as I'm concerned, the 1256 was the BEST of the Tube Frame series.

Enough power to do pretty much anything you any to do, and the 'bullet proof' Wisconsin engine.

The only Bolens tractors that I would rate higher than the 1256 would be the 2-cyl Large Frames.


----------



## ericjr16

OldBuzzard said:


> I didn't comment on the tractor, but I have to say that's a REALLY nice looking 1256.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, the 1256 was the BEST of the Tube Frame series.
> 
> Enough power to do pretty much anything you any to do, and the 'bullet proof' Wisconsin engine.
> 
> The only Bolens tractors that I would rate higher than the 1256 would be the 2-cyl Large Frames.


Thanks Old Buzzard! You saw it over on the other forum we are on. My friend Bob really likes these two Bolens. He gave me this one and kept the gear drive one for himself.


----------



## ericjr16

Mounted the blower and the front weights. Dad started to clean carb, found major break in gasket. Ordering a new rebuild kit for it. Thought I could find local, wasn't able too.


----------



## ericjr16

Hi guys, forgot to update you. Dad rebuilt the carb with a great kit from Tube frame restorations. She runs super sweet now. The bracket and chute controls were missing and too short on the chute control that came with machine. Dad made them out of flat stock and rod. We are awaiting the original tires/wheels from our friend and the weights. Took the front weights off as they made driving it too hard! Steering very heavy!! I learned a lesson there!
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgMHURC_-tI&list=UUYnuK7XAM61WweemqGFerIA[/ame]


----------



## ericjr16

We painted and reinforced the bracket dad made. My friend Bob then found the factory one! We might swap it out. Also got the factory weights for rear from Bob too. Ran out of time to install them. 









We also got the factory rear tires for it, they are in great shape too!


----------



## GTcollector

GT1000 said:


> It exists !
> You just have to know where to look!
> I went through the 'Archives' and finally found my stack of snow caster manuals.
> I uploaded it to GTT , I had to water mark it to ward off the ebay leeches who steal the copies members upload then sell them on a CD
> 
> http://gardentractortalk.com/forums/files/file/4533-bolens-18538-snow-caster-owners-manual/


Pretty ill mannered to plug another site here and provide a link to that site (that you then must sign up for and post 5 times in order to download a manual), you guys must be getting really hard up to troll here. But that's nothing new from certain members over there, 385B and several other characters tend to rub off on people, along with any character they might have possessed. I uploaded 80 some manuals there, they took them watermarked them and don't even give me credit for them. All these sites are dying a slow death and a big reason is because the only reason for their being, (at least the bigger two) is fueled for and by money. Scrappers like Joe will scrap all the tractors, owners that use their machines wont be able to keep them running, and the hobby will die, just like big antique tractor collecting hobby is dying, but it dies because people really dont care about the machines, but of the status it gives THEM, that self serving attitude will destroy anything that is good about the hobby as well as peoples character. Yep its post like this that caused me not to be able to post in some other forums, and maybe this one as well after this, but at least I'm not afraid to tell the truth, or pay the consequences for it, and ultimately it's whats wrong with this nation, weaklings and communist abound.


----------



## ericjr16

We got the wheel weights on but the chains Bob gave us are for a car. They are right diameter ,but too narrow. We will search for a new set!


----------



## ericjr16

We bought new chains from TSC for a ATV and a new muffler as the old one failed during the Nor'easter here on Weds! The Bolens worked well even though the lack of chains hindered traction. We mounted chains today and tried it in snow banks. She works well for a single stage and heavy wet snow! I am impressed and like the machine!


----------



## GTcollector

ericjr16 said:


> GT1000, thank you so much!!!!!! Just what the DR ordered!!


I just noticed you gave GT1000 a thumbs up as well as your post to thank him and Old Buzzard. I get zilch for my link and help, except your statement that it "wasn't a deal breaker" that I didn't have it? What kind of deal did we have, I turn over all the manuals I have and you don't even acknowledge it with a thanks. I guess GT1000 isn't the only one lacking some basic manners. I'm sorry you weren't taught these things, but that's really not my concern or fault. Don't worry, this is my very last post here or anywhere else, I'm done.


----------



## ericjr16

I am so sorry I forgot to thank You properly. I am NOT like that. Sir all I can ask is forgiveness for the slight against you. If it makes you feel any better, I am sitting here just after cancer surgery that left me with severed vocal cord nerve and in a lot of pain.


----------



## olnick

*manual for snow caster (snow blower)*

I have a manual for a blower on a 1886? not sure if it would be the same. Let me know if you would like a scan of it

Nick


----------



## ericjr16

Thanks Nick, I have one by another member. Really helped in hooking it up.


----------



## Gator28

Gator mitchell


----------



## OldBuzzard

ericjr16 said:


> I am so sorry I forgot to thank You properly. I am NOT like that. Sir all I can ask is forgiveness for the slight against you. If it makes you feel any better, I am sitting here just after cancer surgery that left me with severed vocal cord nerve and in a lot of pain.


I wouldn't bother with him.

If I was here just to get my post's liked, I wouldn't be here.

Some folks are just 'needy' I guess


----------



## ericjr16

Thanks OldBuzzard. Did not even know what I did to the guy. Never said I was perfect! 
Any way , haven't gotten enough snow to try out the old girl. Hoping today would be some, using leaf blower on the small amount we have!


----------



## jhngardner367

Don't worry about it,Ericjr16. This happens,occasionally.
Some time ago,I gave advise(which was wrong),and when called on it,by Skunkhome,I lost my temper,and said some REAL bad things. Well,after seeing I was wrong,I couldn't apologize enough,and I liked to choke on eatin' those words ! Pride is a powerful thing.
But I discovered that Skunkhome is one of the nicest,most knowledgeable fellas on the forum, and,frankly,I'd like to meet him,one day .
Some of us ol' coots are just a bit thin-skinned,sometimes,ya know?
It'll pas.Enjoy the forum,young man.


----------



## ericjr16

Thank you jhngarder. I wasn't having a great day when I saw that either. Just had Thyroid cancer surgery which Dr mistakenly severed my vocal cord nerve. Now I can't talk very loud and can not swallow water with out putting my chin to chest. Not having a party! Praise God I am still here!! 
I to have made my fair share of mistakes, but as a God fearing man would not be rude or mean on purpose. Did not understand the attack from him? He did not supply the manual, just some I had found already on Google. Did not mean to upset the guy.


----------



## jhngardner367

Hopefully,you will take the vocal cord thing to court?
As for the little tiff with GtCollector,just let it be,and don't fret about it.


----------



## ericjr16

Thanks guys. I am on a few forums and never really had a guy diss me like that before? 
I may well go to court over this in future. Awaiting some healing to see severity of damage. I am a warehouse worker and a salesman of sorts in the water well industry. This will really hurt my job possibly. Most of my customers are hard of hearing! I also have shortness of breath due to vocal cord blocking airway. You don't realize what else vocal cords do for you until one goes offline! 
Thank the Lord it could have been worse. Now have to go to big NYC hospital because Dr left other side alone due to hurting me, and pathology report says possible more cancer over there! That's why GT collector's kick in the low end bothered me that day! Felt kicked a lot then! LOL


----------



## ericjr16

Forgot to show you guys the little repaint we did to the chute. Looks factory color!


----------



## ericjr16

Figured I do a cold start video this morning. Needed to move her as the storm never came! Fired up after someone remembered to open shut off! 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwtJ7OqdAqg&list=UUYnuK7XAM61WweemqGFerIA[/ame]


----------



## ericjr16

Some use of the blower. Tomorrow is big day with storm!
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEspMVdYpnk[/ame] 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDCCP5CiHKI[/ame]


----------



## OldBuzzard

Looks like it's doing a fine job. Especially since that is wet heavy snow which isn't a single stage blowers strong suit.

I did notice some wheel slippage with the right wheel. You might want to give the Controlled Differential knob on the left wheel a turn IN or so to eliminate that.


----------



## ericjr16

Hi Old Buzzard! I think we have the knob tight, maybe not! I was very impressed with the heavy snow blowing!! The old girl sure is strong! Dad's newer Craftsman was useless in this snow. It clogged quickly.


----------



## OldBuzzard

OK, just make sure that you only HAND tighten it. DON'T try cranking it down with a wrench. Does bad things to the rear end.


----------



## ericjr16

Thank you guys!! Have not used her last storm. Wasn't enough snow. Used my Suburban plow instead.


----------



## ericjr16

Dad used the machine yesterday and a front tire failed. It blew up he said and scared him pretty good! He thought the engine blew up. Thank God the front tire let go. Thank God we had two brand new ones given to us a while ago. They are a little wider than the old ones, but with the storms coming, it is all repaired in a hour or so! I got home from work to see it looking quite different with the wider front tires. Wonder how it will perform now. Will post pictures when I take them!


----------



## OldBuzzard

GT1000 said:


> Just remember the differential was only made as a temporary aid and was not designed to run with the knob all the way in all the time!


That's the first I've ever heard that.

Not saying that you are wrong, but where did you come by that information?


----------



## OldBuzzard

Brian,

I can see the concern about the stress, but I haven't seen anything in any of my tube frame manuals that states that the Controlled Differential is for 'limited use'.

You would think that that they would say something like they do for the round back tillers where they specify that it's for light duty and not virgin ground.


----------



## ericjr16

Put the old girl to much use after recent storm. Yesterday it saved dad's bacon! He got his plow truck stuck pushing piles back for next storm! He used Bolens to cut him a access path to dig back of plow out. Snow is old and high ,she did great! Love this tractor!! Those ATV chains make it a tank! 




































Right before this storm, dad had front tire blow up on him! Guess it dry rotted in thread, wasn't easy to see. Here are the new ones we happen to have laying around! Dad fitted them just in time for storm! I thought they would not be good for steering, seem ok so far. Might put chain on them.


----------



## jhngardner367

Well,fellas,....hooked another one ! LOL!


----------



## ericjr16

The throttle cable got stuck closed. We took it out and the design of the hood seems to have melted snow drip right onto shaft of cable and freezes when you park it. Did not notice when it was warmer than -10%F yesterday! LOL We picked up a new one from NAPA. A locking T handle type. Was too cold for seat time, went into plow truck instead!


----------



## ericjr16

Well this tractor proved itself so far! The ram developed a leak that is getting worse. I ordered a seal kit for it. Otherwise it has been a great machine this winter!!


----------

